# Default Barcelona or Melbourne-What would you do?



## sarens (Mar 18, 2013)

*Barcelona or Melbourne-What would you do?*

Hi all,

I have a quite important decision to make and would like to have your opinion, whatever that will be.

I am 38, I have been working in Germany in the last three years but I am now in the process of leaving the country cause I never got to terms with the depressing weather and boring people (some).

I have made some jobs interviews and have now two job offers, one in Barcelona and one in Melbourne.

The decision is quite difficult cause the positive and negative sides of each option are comparable.

If I chose Melbourne offer, it would be going back to my previous employer , working on the same project but with a manager role and six figures salary $$$ so bringing my career forward. Melbourne is a city that I love , I have spend almost 4 years there and they were probably the best of my life.
Moreover by going back to Australia I could renew my permanent Visa for another five years otherwise I would lose it. The downside is that it is far away and soon or later will feel the pull to come back to Europe and being closer to my family.

Barcelona offer would be a completely new job (different industry) in a big american multinational but the role would not be a real progression even though I would be excited to do something new. The salary would be much lower than Australia probably about half and even less than what I am earning now in germany. Barcelona is tempting as a city to live in but I have only visited it for few days and never lived there before.Good plus is the good weather, the sea and closeness to europe.

I know it always comes down to personal values but I would like to hear your opinions.

Thanks,

R.


----------



## habiba (Sep 7, 2017)

hello. Seems like you are really in confusion.. but good part is that you know what are the good and bad points for both places. I think australia would better choice, cause of language too..in melbourne most of the people speak english, so it would be easy to communicate. 

Barcelona ..umm i think language would be another down point. Not
everyone can speak good english, plus crime rate is much more higher then any other country so you wouldnt be able to trust people to make friends there. 

hope this will help.


----------



## Xena (Sep 7, 2017)

its hard to advise because it depends if you are kind of person who prefer be close to family and person who prefer more career and new challenges in career or if you would like to rather live in city which you like the best.

For Barcelona - new challenge at work, not far from Germany. You can take flight many times a week to home :-D and probably that you would have another new experience - how is life in Spain, cause you have alredy lived in Melbourne.

For Melbourne - your favourite city, you already know how is live here, you have probably made friends here and you could renew your permanent visa what would be great.

But if you are "family "person who needs be closed to family I dont recommend Melbourne at all:-D. At least 22 hours long flight is always exhausting for me when i am returning back to Europe.


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

Sounds like by going to Melbourne, you renew your PR & make double the salary, so thi would be the better choice.

Unless you can't live without family, then you choose Barcelona.

Another option would be to go to Melbourne & live for a few years until you get your citizenship, then by then decide what you want to do then


----------

